# Tajima embroidery machine stitching nightmare



## garretjax (Oct 17, 2011)

Hello Everyone I'm desperate to sort this problem, I have a Tajima neo It was stitching perfect till yesterday, Now I am getting thread breaks when it is not even broke, it will literally keep stitching in the same place of a letter and punch a hole in the t-shirt shoving the material through the plate so I have to cut the t-shirt away.And when it starts stitching another letter it will just stop after 10 stitches and error out on thread break again. I have tried altering the thread break sensor, changed the bobbin holder,altered the inching settings, this happens on any needle I try. Its typical as I have been quiet for the last couple of weeks and now I have some orders come in I am stuck. The engineer is totally snowed under and cant come out till next week.
Any help would be very grateful indeed.
Cheers Paul


----------



## Bodwick (Aug 20, 2010)

Did you break a needle that left a point stuck in the rotary hook?


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

need more info. is it one file or many? one needle or all? did anything unusual happen right before it started?


----------



## garretjax (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks for your replies but I have not had any needle breaks, I have not tried to stitch a design out as in a image just logos.It happens on all needles.All the path runs look ok the bobbin tension is showing a third.I am thinking could the timing have knocked itself out somehow, could there be something up with the trimmer as it will not always trim a letter before moving onto the next, but it could do five words ok then not trim on the next.
Chers Paul


----------



## SpiritGirl (Feb 24, 2011)

My single head was doing this a lot! Your picker might be out of alignment or bent. That is what was wrong with mine. I had so many issues with the material getting sucked into the bobbin area that it ended up frying two of the motor boards! Ugh!! So be careful when running your machine!
Good Luck!


----------



## garretjax (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi All Just to let you know the engineer came out, needed a new rotary hook and the picker was bent and catching the side of the bobbin,this was just reshaped so it didnt catch, gave it a service and it seems to be okay (fingers crossed).He was there just over 3 hours For £400 including parts, I'm in the wrong business.


----------



## Bodwick (Aug 20, 2010)

The next time I strip down the rotary hook I'll take a full photo 'report' and post it up.

I'm sure I already did this on a forum but can't find it...

At least you're up and running again, albeit at a cost!


----------

